# Transmisor AM de onda media incluida antena.



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

He visto muchas preguntas relacionadas con la construcción y posterior funcionamiento de un transmisor de Onda Media.
Quisiera aclarar algunos detalles que inducen a errores.
Por ejemplo en onda media (MW) se transmite la señal de radio modulada en amplitud. 
He visto muchos circuitos publicados aquí, o en la Web,  en que estos pequeños emisores son MODULADOS en FRECUENCIA… y es posible escucharlos correctamente, pero con un nivel de audio muy bajo. Sobrepasando el límite de modulación necesario comienzan a modular frecuencia, y es ahí donde aparecen los primeros problemas de inestabilidad, ruido y mal audio.
Es absolutamente de  rigor AMPLIFICAR la señal del Oscilador y modular esa etapa amplificadora, de otro modo, si modulamos la etapa que oscila (o que genera la señal) modularemos en Frecuencia.
Existen múltiples modos de Modular en Amplitud. 
Dependiendo qué elemento del transistor modulamos, será el nivel de audio necesario para modular correctamente.
El emisor y la base de un transistor amplificador de Radiofrecuencia requieren de muy poca potencia de audio, pero el RENDIMIENTO de la etapa es pobre… y siempre menor al 30% de la potencia de entrada. Ejemplo: transistor en clase C alimentado con 12 volt y con un consumo de corriente de 1 Amper significa que su potencia de entrada es de 12 Watts (W=T x I ). Si esa etapa está modulada en base o emisor la potencia de salida es de apenas 3,6 Watts !! Ahora bien, si modulamos el transistor en colector el rendimiento será del 65%... o sea, tendremos 7,8 Watts !! 
Aquí propongo un Circuito que he probado en Onda Corta, sencillo y eficiente. Después de hacer algunas adaptaciones para hacerlo emitir en Onda Media los resultados han sido bastante buenos. 
Se puede utilizar un filtro cerámico de 455KHz y la etapa se encargará de doblar esa frecuencia (multiplicar por dos), por lo tanto obtendremos una señal de 910KHz.
Las bobinas T2 y T3 son aquellos tarritos de color rojo que encontramos en cualquier receptor transistorizado dado de baja. El lado de los tres pines hacia el colector del transistor y el lado de los dos pines hacia la base del transistor final o antena.
*Pero aquí no puedo dejar de ser majadero: NINGUN Transmisor es EFICIENTE si no tiene una BUENA ANTENA*.

Es complicado (muy complicado)  irradiar una transmisión de onda media (550 a 1600KHz) con una antena como corresponde (extremadamente larga).
¿Qué hacer? Todo depende de nuestro nivel de conocimientos para entender las posibles soluciones, pero es necesario para aquellos que se inician entender esto: una antena tiene ciertas características eléctricas y varían de acuerdo al tipo, altura, largo, etc. Lo más sencillo es utilizar un alambre extendido de manera horizontal lo más largo posible. Pero ¿quedará nuestro transmisor adaptado correctamente a los valores eléctricos de esta antena? Lo más probable es que no y que el rendimiento del transmisor sea pobre. Pero siempre el rendimiento será mejor que tener un cable corto o nada.
Hay elementos  denominados Balum o Acoplador de Antena que pueden ayudarnos para solucionar este problema. (Materia para otro Tema).

Otra solución para aquellos que estén verdaderamente interesados en emitir es lo siguiente: Enrollar alrededor de un Tubo de PVC de 2 o 3  pulgadas de diámetro, por unos tres o cuatro metros de longitud, alambre esmaltado o recubierto,  de una longitud igual a media longitud de onda. Como una bobina gigante. 
La formula para calcular una antena de media onda es 150 / F (150 dividido por la frecuencia expresada en Mega Hertz. El resultado estará expresado en metros). 
Ejemplo: Un Transmisor en 910KHz (Kilo Hertz) tenemos: 159 / .91= 164 metros… Otro ejemplo: un transmisor en 1.6 MHz  (Mega Hertz ) tenemos: 150 / 1.6= 93,75 metros.
Esto quiere decir que para emitir eficientemente una señal de 910 KHz  (910000 ciclos por segundo) necesitamos enrollar alrededor del tubo de PVC 164 metros de alambre!! y  para 1.6MHz (1.600.000 ciclos por segundo) necesitamos enrollar 93,7 metros.

Desde el transmisor hasta la antena , instalada de manera VERTICAL podemos usar cable coaxial RG58 o RG59. La malla conectada a una barra enterrada directamente en la tierra bajo la antena, y el conductor central al extremo inferior de la bobina gigante (llamada antena Helicoidal). El otro extremo de la bobina (antena) esta libre.

El transmisor propuesto esta modulado en el primer colector del oscilador a bajo nivel y en transistor amplificador final está modulado a alto nivel, garantizando un nivel de audio óptimo. Es posible aumentar potencia cambiando el transistor final 2N2222 por un 2N3866 o similar, pero hay que cambiar el sistema de T3 por algo que maneje más potencia. Recomiendo 2N2222 del tipo encapsulado metálico, son más caros pero mejores.

*¿Dudas…dudas, y más dudas? hacérmelo saber, con gusto responderé. Saludos.*


----------



## rogusgar (May 25, 2011)

Hola ELEKTROLOKO,como estas,esto va tambien para alguien  que pase por este tema,ando en la busqueda de un pll para ondas media,supe ver del que me quedo la vista del impreso el cual segun creo estanba en una pagina griega,de un tal TZITZIKAS.Agradezco si tienes algun circuito,ya que no creo volver a juntarme con este en cuestion,desde ya gracias y quewdo a tus ordenes


----------



## Blauered (May 25, 2011)

Saludos, aparte del que ELEKTROLOKO te pueda proporcionar, aqui hay uno en este hilo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-am-pll-facile-53282/
este lo adapté perfectamente a un AM10 RAMSEY con sus respectivas modificaciones
SALUTS!


----------

